# Talk to Ravi Zacharias



## john_Mark (Jul 14, 2008)

Not sure exactly where to put this, but since the topic is apologetics pertaining to the cult Krishna I am putting it here. 

Today, Ravi will be on a radio show from 3-4 pm est. You are supposed to be able to call with questions.

Details here.


----------

